# What do you think when you hear the name Dylan? Is it chavvy? Honesty needed!



## flubdub

PLEASE BE HONEST!
I am sorry to say, my lo is a week old today and we cannot agree on a name at all for him :(
We are registering him on friday so are going to have to pick something. I want to call him Jack, but we already have a Jake and it is too similar. OH likes Maddox, which I kind of like too, but worry it is a bit too different.
The only other name is Dylan (he would be Dylan Jack) but a few people have mentioned it being chavvy? (Dylan Thomas, the welsh poet, wasnt a chav as far as I know!)
What do you think?
I am so upset about this right now :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I like Dylan a lot.. I knew a Dylan & Logan (the were twins) & they were the cutest little boys. Dylan is super cute!


----------



## CedarWood

I am not English so cannot give a cultural perspective on the name. I like Dylan but Really love it as Dillon:)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

CedarWood said:


> I am not English so cannot give a cultural perspective on the name.

Same as me, from the US so I can't give a cultural perspective, but I really do like it :)


----------



## teddiebear_hu

I like the name Dylan...but I also love Maddox. Lots of help I am. :shrug:

How about...

Dylan Maddox or Maddox Dylan. I think Dylan Maddox flows best.


----------



## fairy_gem

In my opinion Dylan is not chavvy one bit.

It's a lovely name!...Dylan Jack is beautiful!.

x


----------



## jensonsmummy

dont think its chavvy at all. Only Dylan i know comes from a posh family lol. It is actually on my list if i have a boy next time again ;)


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love the name Dylan! Not sure if it's "chavvy" in the UK... since i live in the US... but it's not a negatively associated name here at all! Dylan Jack <--- Quite cute! And if he doesn't like it he can always go by "DJ"!

Although, i also think Maddox is really cool!!!!!

But i do think Jake & Jack would be too similar!

Congrats on your baby boy!!!!!!


----------



## Sugababe82

x


----------



## kiwimama

I don't live in the UK where "chavvy" is well known but don't think there are any negative connotations with Dylan here. Maddox is lovely as well!


----------



## SammieGrace

I really like it, but as the others said, I am from the US, so.....
Can I just ask the dumb question here....
What does chavvy mean anyway?????:blush::shrug:


----------



## flubdub

SammieGrace said:


> I really like it, but as the others said, I am from the US, so.....
> Can I just ask the dumb question here....
> What does chavvy mean anyway?????:blush::shrug:

Kind of hard to explain.
From; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav

"Chavs" are said to be aggressive teenagers, of white working class background, who repeatedly engage in anti-social behaviour such as street drinking, drug abuse and rowdiness, or other forms of juvenile delinquency.
Burberry is a clothing company whose products became associated with the "chav" stereotype. Burberry's appeal to "chav" fashion sense is a sociological example of prole drift, where an up-market product begins to be consumed en masse by a lower socio-economic group."

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/images.jpg https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/220px-Chav_svg.png


----------



## LaraJJ

I don't think Dylan is chavvy at all hun, honestly. Dylan Jack is lovely, and also Dylan Maddox goes well too.

When you look at your LO does Dylan seem to suit him? I think kids grow into their names anyway, so I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## LunaRose

I don't think Dylan is chavvy at all! It's a lovely name! Dylan Jack is gorgeous! Hope you come to a decision soon! :flower: xx


----------



## happybeany

I love that name! I wanted to call my LO Dylan but hubby won't let me as we had a pomeranian dog called Dylan before :) xxx


----------



## Bub

I'll be totally honest and do know of a chavvy dylan, but its not enough to put me off, I don't think it's too popular either, not like some x


----------



## Greeneyes92

I like in the UK and Dylan is not chavvy at all!!


----------



## ready2bamum

I really like Dylon, and Dylon jack is lovely.....i had Dylon as one of my possibles but the other half worries that he would be called dildo at school....lol....you gota consider all possibilities...lol...xxx


----------



## odd_socks

*is a lovely name although maddox is on my list too *


----------



## Zarababy1

Yes, in all honesty when i think of the name Dylan i think of a girl i know who is the biggest chav iv ever met and her little boy who is king chav in the making is called Dylan! :lol: but its just a name, your child wont be a chav just because of a name!


----------



## Miss Boo

I think Dylan is lovely - plus it's not too common; I'm a teacher and have never taught a Dylan, unlike Jack of which I've taught many!!!


----------



## flubdub

Thanks everyone! In the end we called him Dylan Jack. I think its a "you either love it or hate it" name. The woman atthe registry office LOVED it and had insisted on it for her grandson :haha: My dad loves it. My mum and Nanna hate it :(
Ah well, you cant please them all!
Thanks for everyones replies :)


----------



## morri

I don't think Dylan sounds Chavvy at all :flower:


----------



## mamamay

No its not chavvy x


----------



## J_M_E

I have a cousin whose name is Dylan. I think it's a cute name and I don't know a lot of Dylan's. Good luck with your decision, if you haven't already made one.


----------



## LaraJJ

Congrats hun, Dylan Jack is just perfect :)


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats hun! Dylan is a lovely name and not chavvy at all. My lil guy is called Dylan and I have never once regretted using that name. x x x


----------



## megan09

No not at all chavvy, its a really lovely name! x


----------



## Kay11

I LOVE the name dylan it is the best name ever :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## RyliesMummy

No I don't think Dylan is Chavvy! It's lovely, I agree with whoever said Dylan Maddox too, it flows lovely :)


----------



## JosieM

Good choice! Dylan makes me instantly think of Dylan Thomas, good inspiration for a baby boy's name. When I was little my uncle bought me a wee book 'A child's Christmas in Wales' by Dylan Thomas which I still have.


----------



## flubdub

JosieM said:


> Good choice! Dylan makes me instantly think of Dylan Thomas, good inspiration for a baby boy's name. When I was little my uncle bought me a wee book 'A child's Christmas in Wales' by Dylan Thomas which I still have.

Thanks! Thats what we think of too :)


----------



## RyliesMummy

Dylan Jack is lovely :)

I really like it, but can't call our baby Dylan if we have a boy because we had a dog named that lol x


----------



## CrazyCowgal

:thumbup: like it.. and dont listen to others u and ur OH must like it not the others


----------

